# New pics of Baby Lovitt



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Fran sent new pics of baby Lovitt. He is so cute! One pic he is 9 1/2 weeks, and the other , he's 10 weeks. She said her husband has been calling him Newton, because he's so smart! I can't wait!!! Don't think I'm going with the name Newton. My DD had a cat with that name and he drive everyone nuts!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OH, he's simply precious!!!! You're giving me puppy fever!!! So, only a couple of weeks now, eh? ...the count down begins!!!:chili:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

OMG he is so cute!!!!!!! I love the little head tilt picture. :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Deb - he's so cute. :wub::wub::wub: If not Newton, maybe Einstein because he's so smart. :chili::chili: Can't wait til you have him...what date?


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Darling! I know you are so excited!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

He is a dollbaby:chili:......love her puppies!!! They are always adorable!!!:chili:


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

OMGoodness Deb - stop it, it's not fair to post all those cute pix. How can you even stand the wait? He's A-Freakin-Dorable!!!!


----------



## Sugarstar (May 9, 2012)

He looks so fluffy! I can't wait to see some more pic when he is home with you.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

He is so cute I just can't stand it. You can tell he is a Lovitt...there is something in the expression of those dogs that just says...I love it!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

He is adorable!! I can feel your excitement. Can't wait to see more pics when you get him home!! :chili:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Deborah, oh my goodness, look at that darling boy. Look at the love in his precious face. Oh my goodness gracious. Deborah I am so happy for you. Too funny, Fran's hubby calls him Newton . He is just so darn adorable (eeek in my heart I call him Teddi , but whatever you name the darling one, will be perfect. I so can not wait, till you first hold him, and get that first kiss, you will never forget that moment. So happy for you and your family and the darling precious boy.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh, he is soooo adorable!! I Lovitt!:wub::wub:


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

:wub: adorable!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh boy is he adorable:wub:. Lucky you:aktion033:. Hope the time goes by quickly.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh Deborah.... he is SO PRECIOUS! I can't wait till you get him home and can shower his Aunties with tons of playful pics.  .


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

OMD!!! He is absolutely so beyond precious!! :wub: :wub: I can't even stand it!!! I'm so excited for you!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

How adorable. I bet you're going crazy with the wait. I love both pics, but especially the 2nd one. He has that little head tilt which is just so cute.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

OMG!!! How adorable is he!!!! How exciting to be getting such a cute lil puppy!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> How adorable. I bet you're going crazy with the wait. I love both pics, but especially the 2nd one. He has that little head tilt which is just so cute.


 
Lynn, I so agree, that 2nd pic, he looks like he is saying " I love you" :wub:

Oh he is a heart stealer.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

OMD what a cutie!!!! Six more days and he will be in your arms. Gosh this is making me want another one. I guess I will just have to settle for your excitement and look forward to watching him grow. Sooooo happy for you.


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

aww.not long now.he is so gorgeous.


----------



## MaxisMommie (Jul 30, 2012)

*Omg, he is so freakin cute!!*


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

*Boy names*

Male Puppy Names | Best Dog & Puppy Names | Male Dog Names | petMD

Have you seen this list of names Deb?


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

He looks like a Bobby Ewing to me.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

TLR said:


> Male Puppy Names | Best Dog & Puppy Names | Male Dog Names | petMD
> 
> Have you seen this list of names Deb?


I have seen that site. I keep going back to it. I think I'll look at it now! LOL


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Deborah, he is SOOOO CUTE!!!!! One name my husband liked was "Newt" from the movie _Alien _but I just didn't like it. I did like Ripley, but she was a girl. Then again, so was Newt!


----------



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

oh wow He is soooo handsome!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

StevieB said:


> He looks like a Bobby Ewing to me.


Still on that " Dallas kick" I see LOL


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> Still on that " Dallas kick" I see LOL


Always!! My next dog will be named Sue Ellen or J.R. Just watch!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## gidget'smom (Mar 11, 2012)

He truly is gorgeous!! I would be beside myself impatient! lol I can't wait until you get him--and until he gets a forever name.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

He is absolutely gorgoeus, i know you have to be counting down the days until you get little no-name. You know something Mr. No-Name could be his name, i remember when i was little and found a little gray stray kitten that i named Miss No-Name and she was just so cute and sweet and that's what her name stayed. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Awwww he is ADORABLE!!!! CAN'T WAITTTTT!!!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

He is adorable....

How about Issac? Instead of Newton 

Or Albert.... Albie 

Whatever name you choose he is adorable!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

HE IS SOOOOOO CUTE!!!!!!!!!! I'm so excited for you!!!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

He is gorgeous! What a little fluffball he is! I know you are just dying to get him home-- what fun that will be! Hopefully he won't be outsmarting you too much, LOL.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

He is absolutely adorable!!!! I know you must be so excited. I wonder if your others pups will give you the look that Lily gave me "seriously, is it going to live here?". She's warmed up to them now. I wanted to name Jack, Ripley and call him Rip, but I got vetoed. I think we changed his name 3x in 3 days..bless his little heart, I think he's still confused.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

He is so cute. I bet you can't wait until you get him.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

He's so adorable, too bad he won't be a bit older ,it would be so much fun to have him at the party!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

He is REALLY cute! You must be so anxious waiting for your baby. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

He's precious!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Deborah, I am swooning over the ocean! He is drop dead handsome.
Another idea for a name is Gable---like in Clark, or better still--Rhett! I could look at him all day!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

MoonDog said:


> Oh Deborah, he is SOOOO CUTE!!!!! One name my husband liked was "Newt" from the movie _Alien _but I just didn't like it. I did like Ripley, but she was a girl. Then again, so was Newt!


You could call him Ripley as in Ripley's Believe it or not...
He's be Ripley's hard to believe he's so cute or Ripley's believe it or not...he's mine!


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh he is just beautiful! Congratulations!!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Is the little LOVITT going to be hand carried and brought to you? Or are you flying to get him?

Puppy fevvvver all over again:heart::smootch::heart::smootch::heart:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Piccolina said:


> Is the little LOVITT going to be hand carried and brought to you? Or are you flying to get him?
> 
> Puppy fevvvver all over again:heart::smootch::heart::smootch::heart:


A courier will deliver him to me.I can't wait!!!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

He is flippin' adorable!!! 

I like Sandi's suggestion of Gable...that sounds very dignified!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

I keep coming back to look at his picture. Just can't get enough of his cuteness!!!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

!!!!!!!!!!!!

OMG he is adorable. So, so, so cute. Off the charts adorable.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

WAAAAYYYY adorable, now I want one too...a little girl that looks just like him! How exciting for you : )


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

He is so adorable! It's so exciting to get a new puppy!


----------



## CheriS (Aug 19, 2010)

He is absolutely adorable. You must be so excited!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> A courier will deliver him to me.I can't wait!!!


Sooo...when do you get him? This coming week??


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Tuesday!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> Tuesday!!!


OOOOH...just a couple more days then! Can't wait!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

:wub:He is really cute:wub:I like the name Newton:wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Can't wait 'til Tuesday!:chili::chili:


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Omg he's adorable. What a coat and such a teddy bear face. So excited for you.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

:chili:He is so cute and I am very happy for you.:chili:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

He is too cute for words! How can you stand the anticipation of finally getting to hold Mr. Adorable in your arms??? What a doll baby!


----------

